# RealSoftware annonce REAL Studio Web Edition



## Neurotron (31 Août 2010)

RealSoftware vient de communiquer sur la sortie, à l'automne, d'un version REAL Studio Web Edition. Ça a l'air pas mal. Cependant, tout le monde attendait une version iPhone de RealStudio, et voilà qu'ils nous sortent un programmateur d'appli web, auquel on ne s'attendait pas (pas moi en tout cas)

À moins que ce ne soit pour entrer quand même sur l'iPhone par la porte du web ! Ils sont malins chez Real 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h33 ----------

Ouch, j'avais pas vu le prix : 475 &#8364; en tant que nouvelle édition ! C'est cher pour un amateur comme moi !


----------

